# Spitfire Orchestral Grand - RELEASED! Discounted to £39 until April 18th!



## Synesthesia (Apr 2, 2012)

*UPDATE!
*
We are delighted to unleash the *SPITFIRE ORCHESTRAL GRAND* on the world!

Only *£39* until *April 18th*, when it will go to the normal RRP of *£59*.

Keep an eye on the website over the next few days for news on the other little lovely (that will be released next week. We just couldn't stop playing with the Grand..!)

Purchase from our website here:









Hi everyone. Here is the first of our little lovelies.

We are doing the final tweaks to this and the other new library - and we are aiming to release full details on Wednesday.

We hope you enjoy this quick taste!

Paul :D 

ps: sorry about my rather sibilant v/o.. new USB headset is on the way. I'll get this screencasting stuff right eventually!



And a track by maestro Andy B to show off the piano in context..

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/TheNightBeforeChristmasEve.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## bsound76 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Awesome.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## SPOTS (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

I used to think that I had amost all I could need in terms of acoustic pianos sample libs, but Cinesamples with their recent release of Piano in Blue and now Spitfire Audio with their Orchestral Grand prove me wrong.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

o-[][]-o Love it ! Great for piano in an orchestral context. o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## marcotronic (Apr 3, 2012)

Just beautiful! Wonderful room sound.


----------



## Blackster (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Really nice  I'll get it!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## shakuman (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Excellent work Paul! and sounds fantastic. =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Superb! Although I'm a bit shocked at the thought that you've actually convinced me to buy yet another virtual piano! :shock: =o


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Fantastic.

Next 'stop': Concert Hall Organ? (piano bright/ organ dark?)

It would be a dream to see a nice Spitfire Choir in the next years!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Apr 3, 2012)

VERY useful!


----------



## Graham Keitch (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*



BlueStar @ Tue Apr 03 said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> It would be a dream to see a nice Spitfire Choir in the next years!



.....which will of course be British, in keeping with the rest of the Spitfire libs!! 8) Westminster Abbey or maybe St Paul's? Compared to some choir genre, the men and boys of our cathedral choirs have pure and highly trained voices that should be comparatively easy to record. The results could be stunning and would make a welcomed contrast to the Hollywood epic stuff which we hear far too much of!

Anyway, the piano sounds great and I'm looking forward to adding this to my line up.

Graham


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Graham & BlueStar,

Lovely idea! I actually was a boy chorister in Worcester Cathedral Choir - a long long time ago. 

In many ways it is the foundation of most of my musical skills and training. 

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Very Nice! Also love the fact that you implemented rr here too.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 3, 2012)

rr? Whats with brr?


----------



## shakuman (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Hi Paul..Today is wednesday please hurry! :mrgreen:


----------



## Inductance (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

(Patiently waiting in line... similar to how people wait in line when a new Apple product is released).


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone!

OK. We couldn't stop tweaking. We've added some great under the hood refinements and we are ready to go now.

Just running the last downloader tests to ensure everyone gets a happy download experience (It only took 17 minutes on my DSL!) and we will be ready to open the shop in about an hour.

We'll be sending out an email and I'll update the first post here to add the buy button.

The really great news is that we are holding a discounted price until April 18th. Check back shortly to find out more and see the full details!

Cheers,

Paul :D


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

My finger is on the trigger...


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 5, 2012)

And to whet your appetites.. here is a track that maestro Andy B made to test out the Orchestral Grand in context!

Enjoy. :D

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/TheNightBeforeChristmasEve.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## SPOTS (Apr 5, 2012)

Still very curious to know what the other new product is gonna be like


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 5, 2012)

Holy Igor, that sounds divine!


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Ned!

SPOTS - all will be revealed shortly!


----------



## SPOTS (Apr 5, 2012)

:D
Thanks for sharing that track... my ears are floating!!


----------



## Andy B (Apr 5, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> Holy Igor, that sounds divine!



Ha, ha! That made me laugh out loud. :lol: Nicely done Ned.

Andy.


----------



## SPOTS (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Just checked the updated Spitfire homepage.
In one word: WOW!!

Thank you Spitfire Audio!! :D :D :D


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Ahhh very good, ...if i may:



Pzy-Clone @ Mon Aug 29 said:


> Also, i want one that is sampled "in position" as a part of the orchestral percussion section, rather like...spitfire, yes.
> 
> Ok, so it is decided then, Spitfire piano...we are waiting



How clairvoyant of me 

...And such a nifty price tag as well, been waiting some time for this to come along!


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Hey Paul - this sounds magnificent.

Two Qs:

1) In the vid demo you did, you turned off the close mics. I for one, would like to hear the close mics, because the overall sound in the vid, tho great, is a bit too wet for me. Do you have even a 4-5 sec line with the close mics?

2) How many velocity layers?

Thanks!


----------



## Andy B (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*



RiffWraith @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> Hey Paul - this sounds magnificent.
> 
> Two Qs:
> 
> ...



In the video Paul has Tree, Ambient and Outrigger mics together at the same time which is quite a wet sound, but check out my demo which uses just the tree only. For me it's the perfect placement for an orchestra setting:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/TheNightBeforeChristmasEve.mp3[/mp3][/quote]

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Thanks for that Andy. Still too wet and _to the back _for me. Not saying it's wrong; it's just my personal taste. I would like to have those mics to mix in with the close mics, but would like to hear what the close mics sound like on their own.

Cheers.


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*



RiffWraith @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> Thanks for that Andy. Still too wet and _to the back _for me. Not saying it's wrong; it's just my personal taste. I would like to have those mics to mix in with the close mics, but would like to hear what the close mics sound like on their own.
> 
> Cheers.



Hey there, this may not be the piano for you. It's specifically designed as a contextual orchestral instrument. We like to think of it almost as an extension of our percussion range which very much carries the signature of the hall with it.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*



british_bpm @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> RiffWraith @ Thu Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that Andy. Still too wet and _to the back _for me. Not saying it's wrong; it's just my personal taste. I would like to have those mics to mix in with the close mics, but would like to hear what the close mics sound like on their own.
> ...



Oy. You shouldn't suggest to a potential customer that the lib may not be for them, if that potential customer has not heard certain aspects of the lib. It might be for me. All I want to be able to do is hear the close mics. If the close mics are not as wet, and not as far to the back, the lib probably is for me.


----------



## Andy B (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*



RiffWraith @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> Oy. You shouldn't suggest to a potential customer that the lib may not be for them, if that potential customer has not heard certain aspects of the lib. It might be for me. All I want to be able to do is hear the close mics. If the close mics are not as wet, and not as far to the back, the lib probably is for me.



The close mics are as you'd expect them to be - from the perspective of sitting at the piano. There's no problem with them it's just that there are so many options out there for a closely mic'd piano that we're trying to offer something else.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*



Andy B @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> RiffWraith @ Thu Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oy. You shouldn't suggest to a potential customer that the lib may not be for them, if that potential customer has not heard certain aspects of the lib. It might be for me. All I want to be able to do is hear the close mics. If the close mics are not as wet, and not as far to the back, the lib probably is for me.
> ...



I don't understand your last comment. I understand you are trying to offer something else. But you make it sound like...

Ok, as there appears to be a HUGE misunderstanding, why don't we try this again. Here goes:

The lib sounds great. Can you please post a short, 4-5 sec clip of only the close mics?

Thank you.


----------



## Freesamples (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd like to hear Close mics as well.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 5, 2012)

Closed mics?

Weren't you not impressed by the "room-sound"? o/~


----------



## Freesamples (Apr 5, 2012)

Room always leak to Close mics. I wanna hear how it sounds in this piano. If it sound like I'm expecting, then this piano will be great for some warm and intimate sound as well.


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 5, 2012)

Freesamples @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> Room always leak to Close mics. I wanna hear how it sounds in this piano. If it sound like I'm expecting, then this piano will be great for some warm and intimate sound as well.



Again, it's not a strength of this VI and this won't be the best piano for an intimate sound, which is why we're not selling it thus and is why we're currently concentrating on programming the Harpsichord. Will be happy to hear the opinions and maybe some demos from those who have already bought it though?

Thanks as always for your enthusiasm.

Christian.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

Oh - you aren't selling the lib with the close mics....well, you could have said that originally without trying to say something else. Which is precisely what you did.

Nope - this lib is definitely not for me, sorry.


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*



RiffWraith @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> Oh - you aren't selling the lib with the close mics....well, you could have said that originally without trying to say something else. Which is precisely what you did.
> 
> Nope - this lib is definitely not for me, sorry.



Just to clarify, the library absolutely has close mics included, which is why we have two dedicated controllers (stereo width and pan) when the C mics are activated. We have however developed this library as a contextual instrument and therefore are not prepared to misrepresent the original aim of our own brief. 

Again, we'd love to hear what the amazing creative minds come up with on this site but have chosen to concentrate on getting the Harpsichord ready for release as opposed to providing demos that don't show this instrument in it's best light.

Without sounding biased I think Andy's demo sounds awesome..... it makes me want to retire, and I believe 100% Spitfire Andy?

Best wishes to you all, and Riff, for intimate I absolutely swear by our "Felt Piano" available from our Spitfire Labs for a meagre £2 minimum donation to Unicef.

Best.

C.


----------



## SPOTS (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

I think they made it clear from the very beginning that this library is made for contextual use with an orchestra :wink:


----------



## ceemusic (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

-great intro price, purchased


----------



## SPOTS (Apr 5, 2012)

Does it require a full version of Kontakt 4 or 5 to run this lib?


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*



british_bpm @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> Just to clarify, the library absolutely has close mics included....



Ok, hold on a sec.



british_bpm @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> Again, it's not a strength of this VI and this won't be the best piano for an intimate sound, which is why we're not selling it thus and....



If that's in direct response to the close mic request, that isn't him telling us that the close mics aren't being sold? It sure souds that way.

Ok, so the lib does come with the close mics. 

Let's try this yet again,

*The lib sounds great. Can you please post a short, 4-5 sec clip of only the close mics? *


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 5, 2012)

SPOTS @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> Does it require a full version of Kontakt 4 or 5 to run this lib?



Yes it does, the latest v of either k4 or 5, thanks, I need to make that clearer on the site.

Best.

C.


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*

OK, just downloaded this and messed with it for a few minutes. Really impressed. Like all other Spitfire products, it's just fun to play. RiffWraith, the close mics sound great. Just what you'd expect when you turn off the other 3 - sounds like you're sitting at the keyboard. I'd still prefer to mix in a little of the tree, which adds some nice rich deeper tones, but of course that depends on the piece. This is immediately going into my orchestral template.

Further comments: I also own Cinesamples Piano In Blue. It's much more intimate, if you need that sort of thing. But Spitfire's grand has more life. It's tuned nicely - not too perfect, if you know what I mean. Sounds like a great old grand that's been broken in. Excellent dynamics, too - you can get small or really bang away. Even though Christian says it's not intended for intimate passages, I'd say with a little tweaking it could totally pull it off. Now my EWQL and NI Pianos have officially been put to pasture.

As always, great work guys. Loving it!


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Riff.

The main point of the close mics in this lib is to add point detail to the main course - which is the room, orchestral context sound.

I'm absolutely happy to put a few seconds with the close mic up, but it will have to be after the weekend, as I'm now at the airport waiting to pick my daughter up, and although I will be doing some work over the weekend, I'm concentrating on finishing the Harpsichord.

There's no conspiracy of silence I can assure you!!

Our team have been working day and night over the last few days to perfect the last nuances of the lib, so we are all knackered.

No rush though - the discount stays for a while, so if you can wait a few days, we'll get you a close demo.

Cheers!

Paul :D


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Paul



Synesthesia @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> The main point of the close mics in this lib is to add point detail to the main course - which is the room, orchestral context sound.



Completely understand that. But what the other gents do not seem to understand is that.....well, n/m - there are more imprtant things in this world to be concerned with.

If you can put up a short demo that will be awesome.

If Maestro77 wants to do something short w/close mics only, then you won't need to - at least not for me. I just want to hear what I am getting, and make sure that it will fit into my palette... that's all.

Cheers.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 5, 2012)

happy customer. 

great price

great sound.


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't seem to find how many velocity layers this has…?


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Aaron - 

Just popped in to see if there were any questions!

So - its very interesting. We actually tested this a variety of ways over one octave. In the end, we found that (wait for it....)

one

velocity layer worked best :: for this application, and with some cunning programming!

While its counter intuitive, and instinctively we want as many velocities as possible, I have to say, playing the patch, and hearing the results, its great like this.

All the best!

Paul :D


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 6, 2012)

Andy,

You are such a brilliant composer! This latest track is a lovely and very, very accomplished composition and mock-up. Stephen Deutsch would be proud and we all know how tough it is to impress that man!

The grand sounds really really great and what a wonderful idea by Spitfire to release a in-context piano because you are right, you can never really get it to sound like this. This is in fact the perfect setting for this kind of work and at a great cost! 

Andy, please do tell us more about your mock-up and how you are achieving such realism (apart from the obvious fact that the composition and orchestration itself is fantastic)?

Are you using the spitfire bespoke series or Albion?


Thanks.

Regards,

Tanuj.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 6, 2012)

Excellent demo Andy!!

That said I'm also interested in hearing the close mics and/or a tad of close mixed-in with the tree. I've got several recordings in mind of Stravinski with piano in the orchestra and I'm used to hearing a bit less distance (room). Still sounds great though.


----------



## Andy B (Apr 6, 2012)

vibrato @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> Andy, please do tell us more about your mock-up and how you are achieving such realism (apart from the obvious fact that the composition and orchestration itself is fantastic)?
> 
> Are you using the spitfire bespoke series or Albion?



Thanks Tanuj for your kind words. The piece was realised with 100% Spitfire. On the commercial side it uses the Percussion, the Solo Strings and obviously the Orchestral Grand. The rest is from the Bespoke library. 

There are absolutely no phrases used - all of the runs are played for example - and no reverb added. In terms of achieving realism, the library is very, very good and it's quite easy to get good results (if you orchestrate with the real thing in mind) but the one thing I would add is that you should make sure that nothing is ever static. So lots of CC movement, even on held notes. Oh, and if you're going for realism then don't ask the samples to do something that a player wouldn't be able to. Seems quite obvious but it's something I hear a lot in mock ups and something that I've been guilty of in the past.

Thanks again and pleased that so many are enjoying the piano.

Andy.


----------



## Ed (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*



RiffWraith @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> Ok, as there appears to be a HUGE misunderstanding, why don't we try this again. Here goes:
> 
> The lib sounds great. Can you please post a short, 4-5 sec clip of only the close mics?
> 
> Thank you.



I kinda agree with you wanting to hear close mics, but this is because for Spitfire it seems like the different mics make a LOT of difference to the sound. Albion close mics are very useful for mixing, especially with the percussion for example and you can get a very different sound out of it just by pulling the close mics in and out. And they even sound good and surprisingly dry compared with the other distant mics.

This piano seems like its a specific sound for a specific purpose and fills that hole very nicely, no other piano Ive heard could do it as well from Andys demos.


----------



## Ed (Apr 6, 2012)

Andy B @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> [
> Thanks Tanuj for your kind words. The piece was realised with 100% Spitfire. On the commercial side it uses the Percussion, the Solo Strings and obviously the Orchestral Grand. The rest is from the Bespoke library.
> .



Just heard your demo Andy, daaaawwwm, sounds so good.

Your clients must think you're some kind of magician. When you send them stuff do they just expect something that sounds this good now or are they still impressed? You make us all look like crap hehehe


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 6, 2012)

Ed @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> Just heard your demo Andy, daaaawwwm, sounds so good.
> 
> Your clients must think you're some kind of magician. When you send them stuff do they just expect something that sounds this good now or are they still impressed? You make us all look like crap hehehe



+1 to all that, bloody fantastic. And the sound of the bespoke library too - extraordinary.

The piece I guess is ideally suited to Orchestral Grand, which is a bright, lively piano recorded in a wonderful space. I'm guessing it's less suited to a more delicate or sensitive piece, but maybe that's a good way to go - not to be all things to all men, but the perfect tool for a particular job.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 6, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> Ed @ Fri Apr 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard your demo Andy, daaaawwwm, sounds so good.
> ...



Of course. When a developer conceives of a library he has an idea of what he hopes to accomplish. Sometimes it is a variety of uses, sometimes it is for more limited uses.

Ii is simply silly to do, as some do here when presented with a duck, to then tell the developer, "Well it is a fine duck perhaps but I want it to also be a chicken."

I don't own any Spitfire stuff, at least presently, but I greatly respect how true they are to their vision.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 6, 2012)

Just downloaded and having a play now. Really lovely sound. Congratulations!

I did find what I think might be a little bug in how the sustain pedal behaves (using Kontakt 5.02 on a Mac here).

Try this........

1) Pick a note - any note.
2) Play it and keep your finger held down.
3) Press your sustain pedal
4) Lift your finger off the note and play it again keeping your finger held down again.
5) Lift the sustain pedal.

Even though your finger is still on the note (meaning on a real piano you'd expect the note to keep sounding) the sound dies immediately when you lift the sustain pedal.

It can be worked around, but if you're playing a busy passage and pedalling like you would when normally playing you find that some notes disappear unexpectedly.

Stephen


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 6, 2012)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> Just downloaded and having a play now. Really lovely sound. Congratulations!
> 
> I did find what I think might be a little bug in how the sustain pedal behaves (using Kontakt 5.02 on a Mac here).
> 
> ...



Thanks Stephen, bug recreated here and fixed by the brilliant Blake. Details to follow.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 6, 2012)

Ah that's great. Thanks Christian and Blake. Much appreciated!

Stephen


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 6, 2012)

Guys,

We will email out the fix via the downloader in about 12 hours. 

Good catch!

Paul :D


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 6, 2012)

Heard Andy's demo. Totally ordered it. Spitfire Audio's sound that really feels organic and real perhaps more than other developers' libs I've heard lately (which doesn't mean I don't like or use the others..)


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*



Andy B @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> RiffWraith @ Thu Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Paul - this sounds magnificent.
> ...



Thanks,

Andy.[/quote]

The piano sounds nice, and I love the writing on this! Is it yours?

May I ask what samples were used?


----------



## Andy B (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Spitfire Orchestral Grand - teaser!*



NYC Composer @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> The piano sounds nice, and I love the writing on this! Is it yours?
> 
> May I ask what samples were used?



Thanks - yes it's my writing.

Samples used were all Spitfire. On the commercial side it uses the Percussion, the Solo Strings and obviously the Orchestral Grand. The rest is from the Bespoke library. 

Andy.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 6, 2012)

I see you answered the question earlier in the thread, Andy, sorry about that. I gave up all hope and retired after hearing your demo  ...then I went back and read the rest of thread.

Awesome work.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 6, 2012)

Very useful!

I certainly will get it =o 

Excellent demo Andy!


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 6, 2012)

By the way- the brass on Andy's demo sound totally awesome. Really warm. Hopefully there will be a commercial version of the Bespoke. I'd pay for darlings.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 7, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> Guys,
> 
> We will email out the fix via the downloader in about 12 hours.
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,

Got it, installed it, fixed it. Brilliant 

Thanks to you all,

Stephen


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 7, 2012)

Amazing sound as usual - and an amazing track by Andy - that is truely awesome work and the woodwinds and brass sounds great as well (as do the strings)! 8)


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 7, 2012)

Andy, 

I have sent you a private message.

Thanks!


Tanuj.


----------



## ryanstrong (Apr 9, 2012)

dcoscina @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> Hopefully there will be a commercial version of the Bespoke. I'd pay for darlings.



+1


----------



## snattack (Apr 10, 2012)

How's the Cembalo going? =)


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Paul

You said there would be a short demo forthcoming with the close mics. Will that be available in the next few days?

Thanks!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Apr 12, 2012)

RiffWraith @ 4.12.2012 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> You said there would be a short demo forthcoming with the close mics. Will that be available in the next few days?
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure if this has any help to you. Short example just with the close mic on. No post or effects...just out of the box:

http://www.box.com/s/8f46ed4f051ae760033c

and all the other mics except close mic:

http://www.box.com/s/64ff067b1487ef0b7be4


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Riff. I'll get to it shortly. Just getting the Harpsichord out of the gate!

Cheers,

P


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 12, 2012)

EwigWanderer @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> Not sure if this has any help to you. Short example just with the close mic on. No post or effects...just out of the box:
> 
> http://www.box.com/s/8f46ed4f051ae760033c



AH! This is what I was looking for. Yep - I thought the close mics were going to be too wet, but nope - they aren't. Thanks so much for putting this up...going to purchase in a bit.

Thanks Paul - but you no longer need to do a demo for me. But of course if you still want to....

Cheers.


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 12, 2012)

Here you go - just done it!


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 12, 2012)

Too late!


----------



## Niah (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow,

Too be honest I wasn't really too supportive of Riff's insistence to hear the close mics because I didn't think it would represent the library's strength but boy was I wrong.

This sounds great indeed and even though it's not as detailed as the other pianos it's just ready to go and it's a nice flavor next to them. 

I'm really glad you posted this video because it showed me that it can work on it's own other than what was conceived as, meaning...to cut through an orchestral mix.

Too bad it's too short.

Anyway keep up the videos they really help to get the full picture.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Apr 13, 2012)

RiffWraith @ 4.12.2012 said:


> EwigWanderer @ Fri Apr 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this has any help to you. Short example just with the close mic on. No post or effects...just out of the box:
> ...



It's great to be able to help


----------



## Chriss Ons (Apr 13, 2012)

Another eminently useful marvel of Spitfire technology - it's one thing to produce a grand piano VI that cuts through an orchestral mix - but another to make it sound this gorgeous... and I love how, despite the sound-shaping options offered by the mic blending, this instrument has such a light RAM footprint. 
And probably the best part is: I could afford it.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 13, 2012)

Guys, this works beautifully: great job! =o


----------



## TuomasP (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh, just realised this ends my mixing/blending problems when using Solo Strings with piano libraries... and I promised myself i'm done with pianos for a while haha.


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## snattack (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi!

I really love the piano, but there's one small flaw in the programming (or am I doing something wrong?):

When releasing a note, the release sample is played back, but when playing a note using the sustain pedal, releasing the key (and thus keeping the pedal down), and THEN releasing the pedal, there's no release sample for this.

Can this be overrided in some way, i.e that the normal release sample is played back? Now it just stops playing instead and it sounds very unnatural.

Excellent instrument anyway!

Best,
A

EDIT: discovered that the same goes for long notes (for instance holding a chord and then releasing it after a couple of secs doesn't trigger any release sample). This goes for all mic positions.


----------



## adg21 (Apr 19, 2012)

Synesthesia, this sounds great. 
In the video you mention the Spitfire Felt Piano as a good option for a really good soft close mic piano. I really like the felt piano but I never worked out how to get rid of the doubling notes at the top end. Even though it was free, money aside, it's a really great sounding piano so would obviously love to get it working properly. Let us know if you have any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi ADG - so sorry about that small bug in the early felt piano version!!

You can redownload it, but basically the problem was that I accidentally had the pedal down group set to play both pedal down and up...!

Just redownload to fix, or open the patch up and tweak it if you feel comfortable doing that.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## adg21 (Apr 19, 2012)

Oops didn't realise there was a fix. Will redownload. Thanks.


----------



## XcesSound (Apr 19, 2012)

Will definitely buy this! Sound really good! Cheaper than buying a new harpsichord and all the equipments to record it. :D


----------

